# George Lucas, Ready to retire



## Glued (Jan 18, 2012)

> George Lucas says he's ready to retire
> George Lucas' cinematic tribute to the Tuskegee Airmen, "Red Tails," opens in theaters on Friday, and it might be the last opportunity for fans to see a more commercial Lucas production.
> 
> After spending nearly $100 million on the biopic about African-American World War II pilots starring Cuba Gooding Jr., Terrence Howard and David Oyelowo, Lucas tells the New York Times that he's ready to call it quits. From blockbusters, anyway.
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2012)

as i clicked on this thread, a Star wars advertisement came up on Youtube and all I heard was Darth Vaders breathing....im scared.


george hasnt had a decent blockbuster movie in a long time, he should have hanged em up a while ago. granted his movies still sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2012)

Does that mean Star Wars can finally rest in peace?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure there'll still be a zillion novels where Luke destroys planets with a casual hand gesture and suchlike


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2012)

*“Why would I make any more when everybody yells at you all the time and says what a terrible person you are?*” -_ George Lucas._

The first serious contender for quote of the decade is here.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2012)

Probably because outside of Star Wars and Indiana Jones, his movies are terrible.

False title btw, this has nothing to do with him retiring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Let him rot in peace


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)

Woah, so much Lucas hate? ;O :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2012)

What he didn't retire after the first Star Wars?


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2012)

Because then there wouldn't have been an _ESB_ ^^


----------



## Neoreobeem (Jan 18, 2012)

Good for him, he's getting older so he should have a good time living out the rest of his days.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Does that mean Star Wars can finally rest in peace?



Let's fucking hope so dude. The franchise is tired and ancient.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2012)

Does this mean we can have SW maintained at a great quality when it finally reaches there?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I guess he wanted to go out in a blaze of glory.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmW3JsRXBG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 18, 2012)

Fine by me. Less unnecessary special edition edits. 

He should spend the last portion of his life doing what he enjoys anyway.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 18, 2012)

_American Graffiti_ was pretty good. Only seen the first _Indiana Jones_, but was planning on seeing more. But Lucas will always be a legend cause of _Star Wars_.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Hehe, this feels like quite the victory. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 18, 2012)

Butthurt much George?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Kagekatsu said:


> Butthurt much George?



Noooo.  The fans finally got to the hack and it feels great. 

Why single me out though, I wonder? Not the only one happy about this. Do I have a secret admirer?


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank fucking Jesus H. Grape! 

Fuck Lucas. Worst writer/director ever.

Piece of shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Michael Bays



I was about to say this. 

And I know the guy went overboard with the special edition bullshit, but at least he did give us Star Wars and Indiana Jones.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jan 19, 2012)

Senile old coot should have retired after he ruined the prequels by killing Darth Maul.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Noooo.  The fans finally got to the hack and it feels great.
> 
> Why single me out though, I wonder? Not the only one happy about this. Do I have a secret admirer?



he could have been talking about George Lucas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, Lucas is still going to be making money even after he retires from Hollywood filmmaking.  If I recall, are not the Star Wars films are suppose to be rereleased in 3D.  If he retires, that's find.  He'll probably find a heir apparent to take over in creating more for the Star Wars mythos.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2012)

Ready? As if he actually had any carrier. All his money came from merchandise and will still flow till the end of him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Michael Bays


Is Michael Bay actually a writer though?  As far as I know he's just a bad director and bad producer.  Lucas is a triple threat!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> he could have been talking about George Lucas.



Yeah that would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

This is good news to me .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 19, 2012)

The prequels are still better than 90% of the fan-fiction out there written by the so called all-knowledgeable fans.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Michael Bays



I would *literally* rather watch a number of Bay films before a Lucas film.


Yeah, I went there. My disdain for George Lucas can only be equaled by TetraVaal's hate for Nolan.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally                !


----------



## hehey (Jan 19, 2012)

My god, George Lucas is a surprisingly weak man, to think that he would allow himself to be defeated and or kept down by what is essentially internet criticism, thats simply laughable, just laughable, George Lucas's name should be a synonym for weakness.


----------

